# Screensaver Help-Request?



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am a total newbie when it comes to the K3, just got it over a week ago. I am curious about screensavers? When my K3 is in sleep mode these pics come up of authors, etc-is that the screensaver?

Is there a way to add new ones? But if so, I am so very computer iliteriate....is ther somewhere I can request some to be made??

Any help would be great   I am interested in screensavers of flowers, animals( dogs-Labrador retrievers-I have one), seals and tigers-Looove tigers!!,whaless,cenery,  Also is there a way to convert pictures into my Kindle?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gates4100 said:


> I am a total newbie when it comes to the K3, just got it over a week ago. I am curious about screensavers? When my K3 is in sleep mode these pics come up of authors, etc-is that the screensaver?


Yes, those are the screensavers. Really more of a sleep picture, to let you know what state your Kindle is in.

In order to change them/add your own, you need to hack your Kindle via your PC/Mac. If you are not comfortable using your PC and figuring out what file does what, you really should consider leaving it as is. It's not really so much a matter of you might damage the Kindle, as it is of the possibility you will need to remove the hack at some point, and that gets very confusing for people.


----------

